# What food do your rats go CRAZY for?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

So I was just eating a York peppermint pattie and Bijou hopped up on my bed to see what I was doing. As soon as she got a whiff of the candy she was obsessively trying to climb all over me to get to it. I know a little chocolate is fine, but I know mint is a debated thing, so I only gave her two tiny little pieces. She LOVED it and was scrambling all over me to get more and was very determined about it.

What foods have you shared with your rat that they've just gone bananas for? ;D


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

mine love mint, I grow&harvest it&they adore it.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Rory loves bananas, willow loves yogurt drops, badger likes dark chocolate but always ends up covered in it and Gary likes anything fresh such as dandelion leaves, cabbage, carrots, apple etc... X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My girl loves normal treats like millet, carrots, bluberries, kibble, etc.
However, the other day I was trying to enjoy some french fries while we were free ranging and she would not leave me alone!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Peas! They cannot get enough of them. I have a bag of sugarsnap peas in pods which I like to eat raw, and I tried them on the boys and they were a major hit all around! Trying to teach them how to open the peapods now, because they don't seem to even like chewing on those bits 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Cooked spaghetti! I was feeding it to them once, gave each one piece, and Ygritte ran over to Judith, smacked her in the face, and took her piece too! That only ever happens with spaghetti haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

EJW323 said:


> Cooked spaghetti! I was feeding it to them once, gave each one piece, and Ygritte ran over to Judith, smacked her in the face, and took her piece too! That only ever happens with spaghetti haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha this happens with mine but with mealworms and blueberries. I have to give mine their treats with tweezers or else I risk losing a finger. Seriously, they are violent when it comes to treats.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Their new obsession is baby food! I just gave it to them yesterday for the first time and it's hilarious! I used the ones that babies can squeeze out themselves and the rats just attack the end of the nozzle. hehehe eventually I put some in a bowl but it's adorable when they eat it from the pouch.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Anything. I used to think they liked one thing over another, but it's really anything at all. Oxbow, Harlan, Peas, nectarines/corn on the cob (hilarious, by the way) cat treats, baby puffs, yogies, granola bars, cooked or dry pasta, spouted garbanzo beans, salmon, raspberries, cilantio, carrots, baytril mixed in coffee creamer. Yeah, the love anything they can eat. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------

